# SIM Cards



## Chakazuluu (Feb 7, 2013)

I am new here and have not done any refining at all. I have been collecting material and cleaning and separating it before I purchase the chemicals and safety equipment I need. I am reading Hoke and studying the posts on this forum.

My question is there is a guy on Ebay selling 100 SIM cards for $9.95. Would it be profitable for me to purchase some. I searched "SIM Cards" on the forum and didn't find any reference to them. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## etack (Feb 7, 2013)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15397

Eric


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Feb 7, 2013)

About 1200 sim cards make up about a lb, 1 lb of sim cards produces between .83 - 1.1 Au

The reason they are selling 100 sim cards for $9.99 is probably because some people, specially in 3rd world nations, interrogate/hack the cards to extract information that people did not erase off the cards. You would be surprised how much information those cards contain.

At most 100 sim cards might be worth $2 - $3 dollars in Au.

Scott


----------



## Chakazuluu (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay thank you for the info. I guess I won't be purchasing those...


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

You try getting Glucose Test Strips they have gold and silver strips. Right now I have 950 gold strips and 375 silver strips. I will testing the yields on the gold strips when a lot warmer in Ohio. So watch for my post on them. For your info the gold strips type are ACCU-CHEK and TRUEtest. 

So I would start asking people for them you can get them free. Right now my 950 has cost me $0.00 which is great for me.

Jack


----------



## nickvc (Feb 8, 2013)

Jack I'm so pleased for you, I remember your start here when you couldn't find materials to work with.
It just goes to show you have to keep looking and asking, never give up.


----------



## Auful (Feb 8, 2013)

jmdlcar said:


> So I would start asking people for them you can get them free. Right now my 950 has cost me $0.00 which is great for me.
> 
> Jack



Jack,

Are you asking for used ones or new? Whom do you ask?

Matt


----------



## etack (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to get inulin pods from my family because they contained AgO batteries but last year they switched to the cheaper worthless type. Be careful with this stuff don't buy it cause they are always changing it to make more money.

Eric


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 8, 2013)

nickvc said:


> Jack I'm so pleased for you, I remember your start here when you couldn't find materials to work with.
> It just goes to show you have to keep looking and asking, never give up.


Yes you are right. There might not be a lot it is better then none.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 8, 2013)

Auful said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > So I would start asking people for them you can get them free. Right now my 950 has cost me $0.00 which is great for me.
> ...


I ask for there used ones then I ask for there out dated ones if they have any. I just anyone I know and I ask where I work. Trust me if you get the right person you could get 100 per month from them.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 8, 2013)

To anyone planning to "handle" used test strips, keep in mind that there is biohazardous material there, i.e., human blood. Even if you get them from a relative that you know to have no communicable diseases, to microbes in the air that tiny drop of blood is a veritable smorgasboard that provides everything they need to survive and multiply. By the time you process them, there's no telling what has set up housekeeping on them. 

Safety first!

Dave


----------



## etack (Feb 8, 2013)

gloves and Iodine. I love Iodine, I wash my eggs from my chickens in it before I sell them. I love Iodine. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 8, 2013)

I use gloves to clean my strips and when I get done with them there no sign of blood. Then I start to remove the top layer so you can see the gold then I clean them again to be sure they are clean. Then I remove the glue or anything else this part is the hard part to do



etack said:


> gloves and Iodine. I love Iodine, I wash my eggs from my chickens in it before I sell them. I love Iodine. :lol:
> 
> Eric


Where can I buy Iodine at so I can use too? Can you get at Wal-Mart? 

Jack


----------



## etack (Feb 8, 2013)

go to your brew supply store and you will find it its ask for there iodine cleaner. one cap full to 5gl so its pretty strong.

Eric


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wouldn't a soak in a good strong bleach solution be good enough for test strips?

I've been trying to get a family member to collect test strips for me but they are not too motivated to do it. I don't want to lie to them why I want them but I also don't want to utter the "G" word around them either. What to do?

3 or 4 a day would add up.


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 8, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> Wouldn't a soak in a good strong bleach solution be good enough for test strips?
> 
> I've been trying to get a family member to collect test strips for me but they are not too motivated to do it. I don't want to lie to them why I want them but I also don't want to utter the "G" word around them either. What to do?
> 
> 3 or 4 a day would add up.


Tell them it takes a lot to get a gram of gold and it better then throwing them away.


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 8, 2013)

Hmm would working with your own test strips still be much of a biohazard? Your own blood is your own blood right? I have a prescription to test my blood 4X a day however I only do it every few days. As long as I watch what i eat, my diabetes stays in check so i don't need to test it that often. I do have a bunch of used test strips though.

I'm sure i'll make money selling my unopened unused test strips to this guy I found who provides test strips to people with no insurance for cheap money. I can get $30 for a box of 100 and it only costs me $5 with my insurance! Probably easier/better doing that then trying to refine the gold..


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 8, 2013)

kkmonte said:


> Hmm would working with your own test strips still be much of a biohazard? Your own blood is your own blood right? I have a prescription to test my blood 4X a day however I only do it every few days. As long as I watch what i eat, my diabetes stays in check so i don't need to test it that often. I do have a bunch of used test strips though.
> 
> I'm sure i'll make money selling my unopened unused test strips to this guy I found who provides test strips to people with no insurance for cheap money. I can get $30 for a box of 100 and it only costs me $5 with my insurance! Probably easier/better doing that then trying to refine the gold..


Tell that guy you like to get the used strips back when they use them to help you out. That way you make money and you help other then you can refine them. Everyone wins something.

Jack


----------



## Auful (Feb 9, 2013)

I am unsure of how the process these strips, but I am confident that NaOH, KOH, HNO3, H2SO4 or HCl would terminate any potential living organism, aside from perhaps a prion (the etiologic agent of CJD or Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (mad cow disease), which in reality isn't really a living organism.) In other words, I don't think any living organism could live through a strong alkaline or acidic condition such as the above listed chemicals provide.


Note: Prions are merely proteins and may, indeed, be denatured by NaOH, KOH, HNO3, H2SO4 or HCl; I just haven't researched it. 



Edit = added note.


----------

